# Lucy and her first wing



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't train so I'm not sure, but I would think not as it wouldn't teach a soft mouth kind of thing. I don't think you want them eating the bird for retrieval.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> We gave our 15 week pup her first goose wing! She was super excited. She's chewing it up. Should we let her eat it? I've been taking away the loose feathers and throwing them away. But she is going to town on what is left. I did practice some sit stays and retreives with her. She did great. Her dad had his JH, but her mother was never hunted. Looks like she inherited those genes. My other older boys had no interest and don't come from hunting backgrounds.
> 
> Here's her dad: Pedigree: CH. Wiseman Oryan Jimmy Choo VCD1 CD TD JH OJP OAP WC VC
> What do you think?


Don't let her chew or shake the wing ever! As soon as she stars doing so - take it away immediately. It's not a toy to play with, she has to learn how to carry it without doing any damage.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info. We couldn't get it away from her without prying it out of her mouth. I've never seen her get so excited about something. So we'll stop the shaking or chewing. Any other thoughts to help her out? When I threw the wing to get her to retrieve she would not give it up she also wouldn't bring it back. Normally she an excellent retriever.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> Thanks for the info. We couldn't get it away from her without prying it out of her mouth. I've never seen her get so excited about something. So we'll stop the shaking or chewing. Any other thoughts to help her out? When I threw the wing to get her to retrieve she would not give it up she also wouldn't bring it back. Normally she an excellent retriever.


Then I would stop using the wing completely at least for a week and work on retrieving the other items she is bringing back. Since you allowed her to chew the wing she's thinking it's source of food - why would she give you back her meal? After a week or so, throw the wing, but this time keep the leash on and when she picks it up, roll her in, take the wing from her mouth, PRAISE her like crazy and give her some treats. 
Piece of advice - there is lots of good literature on this topic - READ IT, create a training plan and methodically follow it. Good luck!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I would not work on retrieves quite yet if she is chewing on it. She will develop hard mouth and even though she may "retrieve" you will have only half a duck by the time she gets back to you or even worse she may decide to keep it all. 
We are doing some dove retrieves with our 15 week Rose. The first time she brought it back. The second week she sort of tried to keep it about 2 feet away from us and had to coaxed to bring it back. The third week she came right back. She did not chew on it though as we did not give her the opportunity. We only did it for 3 weeks, one day a week - 3-4 times. My husband hasn't hunted any doves lately so we use the little dummy. But even the retrieving dummies are a "special treat" just to keep her enthusiasm for when she gets older.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

A goose wing is too big to do what I generally do to prevent the chewing, which is to use elctrical tape or zip ties to attach a pheasnat or duck wing to a bumper. That way they get the exposure to feathers, and you can begin to shape the hold for the retrieve. I do early retrieves down a hallway in the house where there is no escape! When they get to the item and pick it up I make a big good-dog fuss and encourage the pup to come back. when they return I praise them while they still hold the bumper. If pup does not come back I go get them! If they are really determined to chew then there are no feathers until they are old enough to learn a proper hold and we just work withj paint rollers and puppy-sized bumpers in the meantime.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

BLAH BLAH BLAH 
I think it's FANTASTIC she loves the wing so much!!!! There is no harm no foul at her shaking, playing keep-away or wanting to chew on the wing at this age. LOVE to see the puppies do that!!!!

I would as Shelly said, take the next step and tape/zip tie the wing to a canvas bumper or fluffy paint roller so she has to pick up something of size to get the wing. Also branch out with other birds : mallards, pheasants, pigeons. Important for them to love ALL birdies not just one type.

Sounds like you've got yourself a nice little bird doggie! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I had a wing I had been given by a field trainer that I had saved in my freezer. On Flip's first introduction to a wing he somehow managed to suck that thing in and swallow it whole. It was pretty impressive LOL!


----------

